# Which comes first?



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm in the process of refinishing our oak staircase. Will restain and polyurethane the treads, and paint the risers and stringers white. I'm thinking of doing the staining first, then all the painting once it's all dry. Is this the best way or does it not make a difference:blink:


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

To each his own. I don't think it makes a difference. If I was doing it I would probably stain first then mask and paint.

Dave.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanx, Big.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I would always stain first. The prep for stain work takes care of the prep for painting, but not vice-versa. The paint will wipe right off of the polyied stained areas.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> I'm in the process of refinishing our oak staircase. Will restain and polyurethane the treads, and paint the risers and stringers white. I'm thinking of doing the staining first, then all the painting once it's all dry. Is this the best way or does it not make a difference:blink:


do your staining first and at least one coat of poly to seal it. That way if you get any drips from the paint they will clean up easier. good luck!


----------



## soxfan (Aug 2, 2005)

3rd for staining and poly first. I wouldn't have even bothered to speak up but the board software is yelling at me to say something.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Prime risers, stain treads and coat until done, then paint risers.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I did a bad thing when staining. I thought the dog was downstairs sleeping but after I finished staining I heard her upstairs laughing at me. "Im coming down and you can't stop me" she appeared to be thinking. It was a very hot and humid day yesterday and 3 hours after applying the stain, it was still somewhat sticky. I had to go up and get her before Mrs. Ron came home and Wishbone would come tearing down the beautiful new stairs to greet her . So I get some wax paper from the kitchen, lay down strips and walk up daintily on my tippytoes. I bring her down thinking everything is ok but upon inspecting the steps I see funny imprints. Bad dog! It's all your fault!
I was planning on a second coat of stain anyway, but now do I have to re sand the bad spots?
BTW..When I was staining I experimented with a natural bristle brush, lint free cloth, applicator pad, and foam brush. The appl. pad seemed to do the best job but went on pretty thick. What do you use?
P.S. I'm sure all you pros are laughing at me right now, but it really was Wishbone's fault


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

You might have to ligtly sand, just to blend out the foot prints. And then stain and then poly.

For stain I usually just use cotton rags (wipe on, wipe off). For poly I usually use a quality brush like a Purdy china bristle.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanx Donedat:thumbup:


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

light sand w/220 grit then Lambswool applicator:clap:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I was taught to start at the top and work down. I do ceilings, trim, walls and flooring. Some of the paint pros here do it differently, Dad taught me my way.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Very important update/bulletin....
It's going well except for the 48hr. drying times and the dog hair that just won't go away and only doing every other step per day so we can still go upstairs and getting stain on the areas that will be painted white, and endless sanding:furious: I hope I never have to do this again:shutup: 
Why didn't you guys warn me that this would be the job from he!!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

It's not bad if you can do the work and then go back to your house. LOL. You should know not to work on your own house.

Dave.


----------



## Silvad0ugh (Jun 10, 2021)

ccoffer said:


> Prime risers, stain treads and coat until done, then paint risers.


Hi there, is there any reason why you'd prime the risers first before staining and coating the treads? Trying to find guidance on this because I have seen differing opinions on the matter. Thanks!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Silvad0ugh said:


> Hi there, is there any reason why you'd prime the risers first before staining and coating the treads? Trying to find guidance on this because I have seen differing opinions on the matter. Thanks!


Are you a contractor?


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

Silvad0ugh said:


> Hi there, is there any reason why you'd prime the risers first before staining and coating the treads? Trying to find guidance on this because I have seen differing opinions on the matter. Thanks!


No there isn't. It wasn't a great suggestion IMHO. If you're a DIY'er, might wanna post any/all future comments & questions on DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Accidental paint on stain grade wood messes up your finishing.


----------



## Silvad0ugh (Jun 10, 2021)

stelzerpainting said:


> No there isn't. It wasn't a great suggestion IMHO. If you're a DIY'er, might wanna post any/all future comments & questions on DIY Home Improvement Forum


Really appreciate your quick response. Yes I’m a DIY’er so I will post my comments/questions on that forum from now on.


----------

